# Forum > News > Community Chat > Gaming Chat > [Guide] [STEP-BY-STEP] [ONLY FOR PC] "Carmageddon" in Grand Theft Auto IV

## Appled

Well, hello there.

Today I'd like to show you how to make carmageddon happen in Grand Theft Auto IV. Wait, you don't know what's carmageddon?
Well, take a look at these videos:




More videos: 
GTA 4 Carmageddon - 2! - YouTube
GTA 4 Carmageddon - 3! - YouTube

Woah. That's just crazy. But you still would like to have this feature in your Grand Theft Auto IV? 
Doing this is far from difficult. This is a very simple mod but you just have to do exactly like I say. Otherwise... well let's get back to it later.

1. First, you need to get to your Grand Theft Auto IV folder. Normally it's in the steam folder (example: C:/Program Files/Steam/SteamApps/common/grand theft auto iv/GTAIV/).
2. Then go into folder called 'common'. After that to 'data'.
3. Now, look for a file called 'handling.dat'. 
4. Rename the file to 'handling1.dat' or to something else like 'handling backup.dat' etcetc. Up to you. I renamed it to 'handling1.dat'.
5. Now download this file and place it into 'data' folder where the original 'handling.dat' is. This file is edited 'handling.dat'. Basically I have changed the friction for every vehicle (including boats, planes and subways) to a negative value. In reality vehicles wouldn't move if there are no friction but in GTA IV it's completely different story.
6. You are now ready. Open up GTA IV and have fun!

If you want to play GTA IV without carmageddon, just get back to the 'data' folder and rename the downloaded 'handling.dat' file to something else (ex. 'handling carmageddon.dat'), or you can delete the file, and then rename the original 'handling.dat', which you previously renamed to 'handling1.dat' or something, back to 'handling.dat'. And now you can play GTA IV without carmageddon. 

Now we're back at that 'Otherwise...' sentence. If you didn't do like I said and you removed or replaced the original 'handling.dat' file, do not worry. I have the normal 'handling.dat' file overhere. Download it and place it to the 'data' folder.

I hope you liked this simple guide. If you have any questions please ask.
Thanks.

----------


## seafunk

+REP handed out  :Smile:

----------


## klamor

cool find, but I don't know how the hell you could actually play the game that way.

----------


## Appled

Yes indeed, it's hard to play like that. 
I made for myself a mod where all other vehicles expect motorbikes go wild. It's fun to try to dodge flying cars.

----------


## Dregoon

> Yes indeed, it's hard to play like that. 
> I made for myself a mod where all other vehicles expect motorbikes go wild. It's fun to try to dodge flying cars.


Is it possible for you to share that?

----------

